# today was the day.



## ronaldj (Oct 1, 2016)

Oct. 1st 2009, was the official retirement day for me......it's  been a great seven years. yes, I have taken a hardware job, 12-20 hours a  week. still I consider myself retired. well I did for a long time say I was long term unemployed, I was laid off in Sept. of 09 and took my pension. these have been some of the best years.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats ronaldj.  Seven years, good for you!!  November 1rst will be two years for me, I'm still just a puppy..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2016)

...Congrats...June was 8 years for me!!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats Ron! Sounds like you're completely enjoying it.


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 2, 2016)

Good for you!


----------

